
Chuck Peddle passes away, December 15, 2019 - drmpeg
https://twitter.com/zedbeeblebrox/status/1208149361592590336
======
cmrdporcupine
Bill Mensch's memorial:

[https://wdc65xx.com/in-memoriam-of-chuck-peddle/](https://wdc65xx.com/in-
memoriam-of-chuck-peddle/)

------
drmpeg
[https://www.team6502.org/](https://www.team6502.org/)

